# Front hooking harness to fit spoo



## beanz (Jul 14, 2014)

I did a search and a bazillion threads came up but I can't quite find what I'm looking for.

I'd like to get a front hooking harness for my spoo (currently about 6 months old). I have an easy walk harness that I bought when she was very little but the problem was that it was way too big in the front and then by the time she grew enough for the front strap to fit, the strap around the body was too small. I'm assuming this is a common problem with spoos because of how tall and skinny they are. 

The harness isn't going to be used for walking. She walks nicely the majority of the time but is still learning not to pull to greet people (but I'm happy to continue working with her on that in the same manner that she's learned to walk on the lead). I do want the harness for doing more long line work where in case of emergency I may have to step on the line. She has a pretty sensitive neck and makes all manner of coughing noises even without a lead on so I don't want to take the chance of doing any damage. I also think that the reason she's learnt loose leash walking so quickly is because she doesn't like the feeling of getting to the end of the leash (and probably also because of the yummy kibble she gets when close by). 

Any suggestions for a harness that you've used that fits well? Is there no point in getting a front hooking one for the purpose I am going to use it for?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Check out a freedom no pull harness. They fit right under the armpits and are adjustable in the front as well as around the ribs. It might be an option since they are designed differently.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I second Poolann. We had the easy walk harness for our new puppy, but I dind't like the way it fit.

While at our puppy training/socialization class they recommended the Freedom harness and when someone was trying a new size for their labradoodle they let me try their "old" harness that was too small for their pup. It fit perfectly and they gifted the harness to us. Yay!

We've been using it for a while and really like it.

In fact I'm thinking that we need to look into a new size as our pup is starting to grow out of the extra small harness we were given.


----------



## beanz (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks, will look into it


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

*Front clip harness*

The Freedom Harness fits and works well on my spoo, too.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I would go with a standard top/back hooking harness for the long line. Front hooking has its advantages and is great for many tasks, but bringing a dog to a sudden stop in an emergency isn't one of them. Your pup can build up a lot of momentum on a long line, especially in any situation where she's so excited or frightened to not be responding to your cues. When she reaches the end of the line she could get her front legs pulled out from under her if she's running away at an angle, or flip over/face plant if you're squarely behind her. No fun either way! These risks aren't an issue on a regular leash as a dog can't really build up enough speed to hurt themselves. 

It sounds like what you need is sort of like a seatbelt - something to gently distribute the force and safely bring her to a stop. I don't think there's a single pet seatbelt out there that attaches at the sternum! Obviously, you don't need something designed to withstand the force of a car crash, but the same principles can be applied. 

Also, when the leash starts behind the shoulders it will almost never interfere with the front legs when being dragged. A leash hanging from the front of the chest is always right there!

Remember while you shop, any harness that has a ring in the front connecting the chest straps can easily be converted into a front hooking harness! : )


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

The freedom harness can be used either way 

It has a back ring on a loop attachment sort of like a martingale collar.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I almost mentioned that! One of my clients has the Freedom Harness and it is very nice. I just didn't want to recommend it for this because I think an H-harness or similar style would be more comfortable than the Freedom's horizontal chest strap. But really, pros and cons of the different harness styles is a topic in and of itself! :alberteinstein: I'm mostly concerned with preventing unplanned nosedives! You know, as opposed to all those planned nosedives into piles of leaves or snowbanks!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, I should mention that we use the ring on the top (his back) for play time on the long line, and the front ring for training/walking.

It's seemed to work well for us.


----------



## beanz (Jul 14, 2014)

I did a bit of Googling and can't find anywhere that will ship a Freedom harness to this part of the world anyway. Piper is also still quite uncoordinated... her legs seem to be growing faster than she's able to figure out how they work most of the time, so she falls on her face a lot! Didn't think about how a trailing leash from a front hooking harness could get tangled either, so will look at some regular harnesses. Will visit the pet shop on another day when it's not hailing outside!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

If your just wanting to hook to front of harness. Rogz brand has metal ring in front. The easy walk harness and those similar tighten a strap across shoulders and can cause trouble layer on. This is from a vet that specializes in soft tissue, acupuncture, laser, chiropractic and sports injuries. She has seen a pattern of shoulder problems.


----------



## FreedomNoPullHarness (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi,
Thank you everyone for mentioning the Freedom No Pull Harness. 

The Freedom No Pull Harness was designed and intended to be used from the back. The back movable hugging loop is the key to the training and communication of the harness. When the dog pulls forward the gentle hugging action around the body of the dog allows you, the owner, to provide feedback and communication to the dog without hurting them. 

Think about this... when a mom dog picks up her puppies she does it at the scruff or base of the neck. When she picks them up at this point it is completely natural and does not hurt them. Yet she is able to move them around because this point is their center of gravity. The back loop on the harness works in a similar manner.

The front connection should only be used on conjunction with the back loop. The reason is that the front only twists the dog and turns them for redirection but does not provide any feedback or communication. 

The only animals that are led from the front are horses, llamas and camels. Because these are animals of prey you pull them along and lead them from the front. Because a dog is a predator and group hunter they are beside you or in front of you. So when you only attach to the front you are literally pulling and going into tug of war but not communicating. 

So by using the front and back you can communicate and redirect when needed.

Additionally, the gentle hugging action of the harness has been found helpful with dogs suffering from leash aggression/anxiety. The hugging around the chest and girth acts as a compression with aids in calming dogs.

The Freedom Harness fits the dogs nicely because it has 4-points of adjustment, behind the legs around the girth, on either side of the neck/shoulders, and between the front legs.

My name is Jessica. I designed the Freedom No Pull Harness and own the patent on it. Let me know if you have any questions.

Jessica
Freedom No Pull Harness Buy Direct from Harness Inventor


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Jessica, 

Thank you for the clarification. I borrowed one from the owner of the facility where I train. Unfortunately it was chewed & I've shipped it back to you guys for repair. I think it is a great option & the customizable fit is wonderful.


----------

